# Any opinions on ZT6600 LED light



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone with LED experience have any opinions on this light? It's the Qmaven Zetlight ZT-6600. It's 200 watts and priced fairly. 
http://www.aq-led.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_127&product_id=180


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

with taxes it will be almost the same as a Vertex here

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55985

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It looks like an interesting ripoff of the Maxspect Razor except they are using 40w LED's as their main source of lighting.

Your tank might not accept 40w of white but who knows??

Buy them and see how they work!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They're dim able so that shouldn't be a problem. The seller has the same tank as me and he uses that same light. I'm probably going to get one to try out.


----------

